# Moving a source side to side



## VWalk19 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm new to OBS Studio and I'm having trouble finding a solution for the following problem:
I have created a scene and on that scene I have added a camera as a source (Video Capture Device). I'm trying to find a way to move the source/video repeatedly, from left to right. I wanted to use the Scroll filter for this, but you can only use it in one direction.
Is there any existing plugin/script that can produce this movement? Can I program a script which does this?

Thanks for your answers


----------



## h7opolo (Mar 27, 2020)

I also want to use such a script. I am hunting for it and will write one if need be, and I will report back with the working result.


----------



## h7opolo (Mar 27, 2020)

So far, I've found this plug-in, https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/motion-effect.668/
whose code I will study and preferably modify to suit our needs. Ciao.


----------

